# Blue ramshorn snail on brown wendtii crypt



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Every 10,00 or so snails these ramshorns - whose parent stock came from a local lake - throw a "blue" mutation.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

cool pic.....ever try selective breeding with these puppies?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Do I LOOK like a snail rancher? 

(Nah, never did. One can only have so many hobbies)


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

You totally should breed them, it looks like an albino gene to me. I think its cool, of course they are a sort of menace, but if they were blue I might not get so angry at them.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I see them on aquabid from time to time, and ebay. I wouldn't say they're not available.

If you think keeping tanks of plants and fish is weird, I know snail people - all they have is snails. And water sprite, which they call "food".


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

hey hey I am in Bancroft Ontario and am DESPERATELY looking for ram's horn snails. Would you sell me some?


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

yea but not in Canada  And this member is not too far from my location


----------

